# Speedcubing Mumbai Unlimited 2011



## theace (May 23, 2011)

This is the first time I'm organizing a tournament. I looked at a few other threads so I know what to put up. If you have any advice, do let me know. We can use all the help we can get 

*Dates*: Last Week of June / Early July. We're waiting for the WCA Board to sanction the tourney.
*Location*: Growel's 101 Mall, Kandivali (East), Mumbai *MAP*
*Website*: Still Under Development
*Registration:* *ARE NOW UP*
*Delegate:* Mr. John Louis

*Confirmed Events:*

3x3
3x3 OH
2x2
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square 1
3x3 BLD


----------



## theace (Jun 20, 2011)

Registrations are now up


----------



## Mortalhex (Jan 17, 2012)

will there be a tournament this year??


----------



## ardi4nto (Jan 17, 2012)

Mortalhex said:


> will there be a tournament this year??



Hi,
There is a competition in Mumbai in next two weeks,
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MumbaiOpen2012

See you there!


----------

